
Chinese Hackers Resume Attacks on U.S. Targets - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/20/world/asia/chinese-hackers-resume-attacks-on-us-targets.html
======
lmg643
1) My company started getting spam hits a few days ago on our "request a demo"
page and they have not let up. I am guessing they are related, only because of
timing. The attacks seem super lame to me - random emails, garbage messages,
over and over. But I guess there are companies out there with weak security
and those are the ones who will wind up giving up information.

2) Reading about this, I am wondering whether the attacks are so clumsy and
obvious that the nuisance factor makes them newsworthy. Either that, or
perhaps someone wants to drum up antagonism against China. America's allies
spy on the US constantly, sometimes with incredibly damaging effects. The
Jonathan Pollard case comes to mind.

~~~
state
We have been experiencing the same thing. Aggressive SSH logins and abusive
crawling of URLs. The timing is really, really weird.

~~~
kyllo
Do you think they're just using some kind of automated penetration testing
software like Metasploit?

------
taylodl
The diplomatic solution would be to have a doctrine of cyber warfare drafted
by the U.N. that explicitly states when a cyber warfare attack is an act of
war. There would also have to be guidelines of evidence that a state was
sponsoring or had knowledge of but failed to control these acts. Unless and
until such a resolution is adopted there's very little we can do other than
incorporate cyber warfare defense as a component of our overall national
defense.

~~~
pyre
\- The US might not like these because then they can't send malware into Iran
to disrupt their nuclear program.

\- Tracing the 'real' source of an attack can be difficult. E.g. what if it's
only being routed _through_ China?

\- This would only encourage a more 'locked down' Internet. Reducing the
current open-ness of the Internet, and putting up strict national boundaries
in order to make it easier to control/find attacks leaving your country so
that they don't trigger a war.

~~~
mayneack
Let's be honest, the US isn't really famous for only doing things sanctioned
by the UN.

~~~
pekk
No military power is. Only countries like Liechtenstein.

------
knodi
What happens when an this kind of attack originates from US, attaching Chinese
state agency or company? Is are people/person involved prosecuted?

------
ExpiredLink
I hope the Chinese didn't find evidence for weapons of mass destruction in the
US. Otherwise ...

------
wilfra
It's fascinating how countries can maintain normal relations in other areas
while things like this, catching each others spies (Russia) etc is going on at
the exact same time. Similar to how it's very strange how Apple and Samsung
can maintain their business relationship while suing each other all over the
globe and bashing each other in the media.

I guess I would make a bad diplomat, US President or BigCorp CEO. When
somebody craps on my face I lose the willingness to cooperate with them. I
want nothing more to do with them.

~~~
wahsd
Humans, is the answer. We are a very conniving, deceptive, self-delusional,
self-destructive beast. I theorize that it is due to the nature of European
mores dominating and setting the tone first, globally; but, essentially, it
comes down to the psychopaths controlling the rational, reasonable, good,
people because the system supports encourages, and even rewards devious
behavior while sabotaging, discouraging, and even penalizing good traits and
behaviors.

As long as exploitation is so heavily rewarded and the real consequences are
so remote and minuscule; it will not change.

The way the reward, incentive, and penalty structure is set up currently; you
have to be an unprincipled personality to operate in that space.

~~~
laumars
I don't think you can really blame the Europeans because cultures isolated
from and even predating Europe's conquest across the globe have demonstrated
similar traits. If anything, this is more a symptom of _survival of the
fittest_. An evolutionary trait that isn't really required in modern culture
but sadly (and as you rightly pointed out) we still do reward those who are
ruthless.

------
flagnog
I say the response should be pretty simple: a statement that, when the
economic damage reaches a certain level, we repudiate all Chinese owned debt.
Then start running a countdown.

------
16s
Many of these security Companies are like preachers. They need a devil so that
they can sell their salvation. China seems to be the devil right now. In a few
years, it'll be something or someone else.

~~~
anExcitedBeast
Exterminators need roaches, too. Just because someone stands to profit doesn't
mean there isn't a problem.

